# configure fonts



## nORKy (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi,

When I read tuto, there are too many files or/and command to configure it. I'm "lost"

is it necessary to add in xorg.conf :
- fontPath (add or not ?) (overwrite param in fonts.conf  ?)
- freetype (load or not ?)

when run
- xset fp*
- ttmkdirf

files and path :
- /usr/local/etc/fonts/conf.avail/
- /usr/local/conf.d/
- /usr/local/fonts.conf
--> is it only for trueType fonts ??

Thanks you


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Apr 6, 2010)

If you have an xorg.conf file in place already, there is no harm adding the font paths in it. If you don't have one, you could simply use xset fp command to load your fonts in memory and then  xset rehash. Then they should show up in xfontsel, for instance. Alternatively you can have these commands in your .xinitrc as well (provided you use xinit to launch X).


----------



## nORKy (Apr 6, 2010)

ok, but what about dir set in /usr/local/etc/fonts/fonts.conf ?? it overwrites fontPath of Xorg ??


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 26, 2010)

You can simply modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf,add on section "Files" (if there is not,you add it) font paths.this is my Section "Files" inside my xorg.conf with artwiz fonts

```
Section "Files"
    ModulePath      "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/artwiz-aleczapka-en"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/artwiz-fonts"
    FontPath  	    "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection
```

Also for fonts on terminal you create on /home/user an .Xdefaults file with all the appropriate "commands" .I use uxrvt & aterm terminal with anorexia & snap fonts.So this is my .Xdefaults

```
!aterm*loginShell:				true
aterm*background:               		black
aterm*foreground:               		cyan
aterm*transparent:              		true
!aterm*shading:                  		70
aterm*cursorColor:              		red
aterm*saveLines:                		2000
!aterm*tinting:                  		gray
aterm*scrollBar:                		false
aterm*scrollBar_left:         		           false
aterm*transpscrollbar:                              true
aterm*borderwidth:              		0
Aterm*pointerColor:     			red
aterm*font:     				snap
aterm*fading:                   		0
aterm*boldFont:			            snap
aterm*geometry:			           80x25

===============================================

urxvt*transparent:         			true
urxvt*shading:              			50
!urxvt*tint:                   			colour
urxvt*inheritPixmap:       			true
urxvt*font:     				anorexia
urxvt*background:           		           black
urxvt*foreground:            		           cyan
urxvt*cursorColor:                                   red
urxvt*boldFont:		                       snap
```

Also this might help you to understand how to create and modify .Xdefaults file
http://linuxreviews.org/software/x11-terms/aterm/index.html.en
http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xdefaults
After doing all the changes you want,logout and login again.
Also artwiz fonts (if you like them) are on ports
x11-fonts/artwiz-fonts
x11-fonts/artwiz-aleczapka
and the site to see how they look like http://artwizaleczapka.sourceforge.net/


----------



## PhenomII (Jun 8, 2010)

Greetings,
 Here's something I wrote back in the `80's, that still applies. I should help you get
a pretty good understanding on how X deals with fonts.
X11 : XFree86 : Xorg : making fonts look GOOD

HTH


----------

